# Help needed golf mk2



## Yummyyammy (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi all need some help with fuel pipes, just fitted a 1.8 8v into a mk1 caddy pick up, and I'm struggling to find a diagram on were the fuel lines go to the intake manifold


----------

